# Boutique puppy shop...eek!



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I wanted to share this quick story with you guys...last weekend we had some nice weather, so the husband and I took Louis with us to run some Sunday morning errands. On the way home we decided to stop by at a new doggy store that just opened in our area. I felt like Louis deserved some play time since he had been just waiting for us in the car and plus, he can never have enough toys! So we walk in, and I'm immediately shocked at the decor, I thought I had walked into the wrong shop...there were bumper covers and white cribs everywhere, pretty ladies dressed in peach colored scrubs, pastel colored decor and hardwood floors, and faint lullaby music in the background...

The lady looked offended at Louis, and asked if we had an appointment. I looked around and saw no toys hanging on the walls or doggy treats of any kind. Instead, I looked over my shoulder into one of the cribs and there was a bulldog puppy just plopped in there staring at me lifelessly. Needless to say we got out of there quick. I didn't even know such places existed!  I mean, more than anything I treat Louis like my child and my baby, but not like THAT. It was a super eerie experience...what's even more strange is there were no barks, yaps, or happy jumping puppies. Just lifeless puppies lying in cribs. None of them seemed rambunctious, curious, or eager to meet and play. My husband joked that they must have been injecting them with sedatives...and then said I would probably come post about the experience on DFC...ugh!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Very bizarre and creepy! Sad, too.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

That is really weird, and spooky!! Would have loved to have seen their faces had I walked in with a crazed siberian.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't understand... What business was this?? What is their service/ market? How was Louis going to get playtime in a pet store??


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

So, was it considered a so called puppy boutique...ugh. They can try and make it posh looking but there is still a very ugly truth behind it.


----------



## Payton Leeroy (Jan 8, 2012)

That sounds NOTHING like the pet boutique we have here. Ours has baked doggie treats, collars, leashes, all kinds of good dog foods, a grooming area, and a training area. I think I would have been just as confused as you were if I went into that creepy store!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​Thats really strange.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

that sounds creepy as hell.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Was it Pet Cottage??

That one looks creepy just looking at the website!!:wacko:

But ya...sounds like they are trying to do a "high end", "cute", dog store!!!GRRRR


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

That is weird! Poor puppies.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Post up their name so I can barrage them with bad karma for selling puppies in a store.....


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I don't understand... What business was this?? What is their service/ market? How was Louis going to get playtime in a pet store??


I think their motto is something like 'pampered puppies'...literally...I'm surprised they weren't wearing diapers...

I guess I meant 'fun time' :doh: So he can sniff around, meet other dogs, and I can pretend to let him pick out his toys. But NOPE! Shunned!

ETA: It's Charm City Puppies...judging from their website it looks like they're a new local thing. I sure hope this doesn't catch on hwell:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

why are you freaked out? you don't have a boutique dog and you
and your husband don't seem to be familar with doggie boutiques.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> why are you freaked out? you don't have a boutique dog and you
> and your husband don't seem to be familar with doggie boutiques.


That's precisely why she is freaked out, because it is unfamiliar. And as it should be - the business she described sounds pretty darn creepy to me! Marketing a store that sells pets as a "boutique" is creepy and disgusting in my books. I'll bet they only sell "designer" breeds and want people to feel like they are important and superior for getting such a "rare" dog from a "boutique"

Ugh, gross. If it was a "boutique" with home-made treats, collars, toys etc, that would be fine. But not a shop that sells puppies in cribs, like that makes it ok to sell them.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> That's precisely why she is freaked out, because it is unfamiliar. And as it should be - the business she described sounds pretty darn creepy to me! Marketing a store that sells pets as a "boutique" is creepy and disgusting in my books. I'll bet they only sell "designer" breeds and want people to feel like they are important and superior for getting such a "rare" dog from a "boutique"
> 
> Ugh, gross. If it was a "boutique" with home-made treats, collars, toys etc, that would be fine. But not a shop that sells puppies in cribs, like that makes it ok to sell them.




Yeah seriously! When I say "pet boutique store" I mean they sell the upscale foods, treats, etc. They have toys and collars, supplements, etc. But not puppies in cribs. I would be freaked the hell out too..


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

When are people going to realize that dogs are not human babies? Puppies in cribs? Please. Look, I love my dogs. I love DOGS in general. But lets be real here, they are DOGS. They eat raw meat and poop outside. They are not babies or toddlers. Sounds very la dee freakin dah 'ish to me. No doubt they are the same puppies that petland sells. Puppymill pups. maybe thats why they have that dull, lifeless look to them? 

And appointment? Thats not any boutique I have every heard of. I would have to make an appointment to see whats in their store?

They don't need your money. They don't deserve your money


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> When are people going to realize that dogs are not human babies? Puppies in cribs? Please. Look, I love my dogs. I love DOGS in general. But lets be real here, they are DOGS. They eat raw meat and poop outside. They are not babies or toddlers. *Sounds very la dee freakin dah 'ish to me.* No doubt they are the same puppies that petland sells. Puppymill pups. maybe thats why they have that dull, lifeless look to them?
> 
> And appointment? Thats not any boutique I have every heard of. *I would have to make an appointment to see whats in their store*?
> 
> They don't need your money. They don't deserve your money


This is exactly what I mean - it sounds like they are trying to target people who feel superior because of the exclusivity, and will feel like they own the best breed if it is "designer" and "rare". IMO, these people don't deserve to own a dog - they are not accessories, you shouldn't buy one purely for ego boosting


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

But she asked if you had an appointment right? So were the pups for sale or is it like a dog daycare?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Please correct me if I am wrong but I dont think this place sells puppies, I think its a pet pamper type daycare. Hence why they asked if you had an appointment. They probably also offer pet grooming services as well, like a high end pet spa.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

But why would there be a bunch of puppies in cribs? And the name "Charm City Puppies" sounds like they just sell puppies to me...


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Pampered Pups For Sale: 'Charm City Puppies' Live High on the Dog - Columbia, MD Patch

They sell puppies.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yup, they sell puppies

Pampered Pups For Sale: 'Charm City Puppies' Live High on the Dog - Columbia, MD Patch


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

We think alike rachel

In good news, if the comments are any indication, they are getting some bad press.


Pet stores that sell puppies piss me off. There is one across the street from a store I demo in called the Puppy Patch. I've met two dogs from there, one was a cavalier/beagle and I met one this weekend that was a beagle/bulldog. WTF?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

schtuffy said:


> I think their motto is something like 'pampered puppies'...literally...I'm surprised they weren't wearing diapers...
> 
> I guess I meant 'fun time' :doh: So he can sniff around, meet other dogs, and I can pretend to let him pick out his toys. But NOPE! Shunned!
> 
> ETA: It's Charm City Puppies...judging from their website it looks like they're a new local thing. I sure hope this doesn't catch on hwell:


Ah, that makes sense now! I couldn't figure what kind of place they were by the first post. Daycare, boutique, pet store, or whatever.



AveryandAudrey said:


> But she asked if you had an appointment right? So were the pups for sale or is it like a dog daycare?


That's what I was wondering. Sounds like a totally creepier version of every other puppy mill supporting pet store


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Well now thats just wrong!!! Places like these should be shut down!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> why are you freaked out? you don't have a boutique dog and you
> and your husband don't seem to be familar with doggie boutiques.



Who wouldn't be freaked out!! Walking into a place that sells lifeless puppies in cribs... :jaw:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That's really a strange one! Puppies in cribs what?????????????? Ugh! Good Grief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where's the bonnets where's the binkys haha! Sad! How places will try such unethical selling tactics, anything to get the attention of the Unknowing Consumer to suck up their very cunning selling tactics, and buy a puppy in a crib motif, from their place! Irrational idiots!!!!!!!! UGH! and I bet they do sell a lot of the pups there! People are very gullible! They think ohhhhh how sweet how cute, yep Gullible!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> But she asked if you had an appointment right? So were the pups for sale or is it like a dog daycare?


Well apparently the puppies didn't have all their vaccinations yet, and when we walked in they said you can't bring your dog in to meet a prospective puppy without an appointment.

It was eerie in the way that reminded you of a horror movie. Honestly it wasn't even the decor and the crib thing that creeped me out so much (disturbing as it was), it was that the puppies weren't jumping up to greet you and wagging their tails etc. :frown:

Puppies should = happy and rambunctious!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

This place is getting a LOT Of bad press, I've already read about it on several other dog forums and I wrote them a "recommendation" on their facebook page :heh:
I hope they go out of business quickly!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gross I hate stores that sell puppies. They can dress it up make it look high class so maybe people will get the illusion that the puppies are not from a puppy mill but they are.


----------

